# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  New Demographics -- List of All

## Kludge

Beside the label of the graph is the corresponding threads where you can actually vote. Please vote in the current (*bold*) poll.


*Age* (Legacy) (2009-2010) *(2010-2011)*


*Gender* (Legacy) (2009-2010) *(2010-2011)*


*Ethnicity* (Legacy) (2009-2010) *(2010-2011)*


*Religion* [5] (Legacy) (2009-2010) *(2010-2011)*


*Time Zone* [3] (Legacy) (2009-2010) *(2010-2011)*


*Personality Type* [4] (Legacy) (2008) (2009-2010) *(2010-2011)*

Chart from legacy poll (made by Axiomata in early '08) showing RPFs personality types compared to gen. pop. personality types:


Obsolete polls:
Education [1]
(Legacy) (2009-2010) *(2010-2011)*

Income [2]
(Legacy) (2009-2010) *(2010-2011)*


Notes on polls/results -
1 - Discontinued because the legacy options were terrible and I didn't revise. Not really sure anything interesting could be derived from it, anyway.
2 - Discontinued. Uninteresting statistic
3 - Take with a grain of salt. Stats may be heavily skewed based on time of day threads were bumped.
4 - ISFJ, ESTP, ESFP, ENFP, ESFJ, and ESTJ were removed for consistently scoring under 3% of total so the graph is slightly easier to read. They still exist as options on the poll.
5 - Data should not be affected, but I merged many different religions posted on the polls to make graph easier to digest. The wording/options of the poll has also changed over the years. I wrote a post on it here.

**In the graph, I counted "legacy" polls as being for 2007-2009. However, they usually were started in late '07 or early '08 and were never closed. I believe, for the sake of looking for trends or verifying # legitimacy, it serves its purpose because they were all opened well before when I started making the standardized polls.
**Sample sizes were usually 200-1000 for the initial "2007-09" poll, usually 150-250 in 09-10, and 60-80 in 10-11 polls (except religion & personality type, with a bit over 200 people answering). Exact sample size can be found by clicking on actual poll thread listed above.

----------


## Kludge

Bump for finishing at a pace of one poll/two minutes! 

Edit: Meh, was messed up. Didn't know I closed the other personality-type quiz so early.

----------


## Conza88

Ok, I fudged most of mine.

----------


## Kludge

> Ok, I fudged most of mine.


I was wondering why there was a female listed in the gender poll....

----------


## acptulsa

Why are you being so nosy today?

100% individuals.  Guaranteed.

----------


## Kludge

> Why are you being so nosy today?


Today?

We were talking about shifts in the beliefs of people on the forum and I was wondering where it was coming from (some people being "run off", some others joining) on vent, which explains the religion poll. I figured I might as well re-create a newer version of Edward's demographics compilation thread to see if there have been any other significant changes while I was at it.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Today?
> 
> We were talking about shifts in the beliefs of people on the forum and I was wondering where it was coming from (some people being "run off", some others joining) on vent, which explains the religion poll. I figured I might as well re-create a newer version of Edward's demographics compilation thread to see if there have been any other significant changes while I was at it.


Would be nice to see and might be entertaining watching graph lines move up and down. Wonder what the statistics are on this and other demographics? 

*It would be cool to see histogram shifts!*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histogram



My Great-Grandmother was a hottie!
http://www.zezeran.com/assets/images...ife/girls2.jpg

----------


## Kludge

> Would be nice to see and might be entertaining watching graph lines move up and down. Wonder what the statistics are on this and other demographics? 
> 
> *It would be cool to see histogram shifts!*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histogram


I set all polls to close one year (365 days) from today when I created them, as I'll do next year, specifically to do what you're suggesting, assuming I'm still here & interested.

----------


## pcosmar

*FLAWED*

and pointless

Only takes into account those that clicked, not those that did not. No way to verify the truth of the those votes.

Quite flawed.

----------


## Kludge

> *FLAWED*
> 
> and pointless
> 
> Only takes into account those that clicked, not those that did not. No way to verify the truth of the those votes.
> 
> Quite flawed.



My most sincere apologies. Next time, I will be sure to get a full list of all forum members and harass them until they give the information requested. I suppose I'll also need some type of way to ensure that they're telling the truth.... Maybe truth serum? Hmmm..... But they could be delusional. Never mind, I'll just ask God.

----------


## pcosmar

Not really trying to be snide. It is just that this has been done over and over and over again.
It is not accurate.
It is not conclusive.

So why?

----------


## Krugerrand

> My most sincere apologies. Next time, I will be sure to get a full list of all forum members and harass them until they give the information requested. I suppose I'll also need some type of way to ensure that they're telling the truth.... Maybe truth serum? Hmmm..... But they could be delusional. Never mind, I'll just ask God.


I hear water-boarding is effective.

----------


## Kludge

> So why?


Curiosity. I imagine there's a fairly wide margin of error. There's no way to get a truly "objective" set of data, but it'd be interesting to see if there's any likelihood that Christians are being run off the forum (which was part of our Vent discussion, yesterday).

----------


## pcosmar

Ah,
I am sure that quite a few folks have left over pointless arguments and petty bickering.

Just because they don't post here does not mean they have left the planet.

At times I have refrained from posting, and found a more enjoyable waste of time.

----------


## Kludge



----------


## Kludge

It's your patriotic duty, $#@!s.

----------


## ninepointfive

I appreciate the poll, and surprisingly the INTP and INTJ types persist. I am told these types are about 1% each of the population. At least that's what the test said. 

Either way, I'm going to decline because I think this information shouldn't be posted publicly. It can and will be used as enemy intel.

----------


## Number19

I searched and didn't find where I had taken the personality evaluation before. I then did a quick read on the various types and quickly zeroed in on INTP. When I took the test I was a bit surprised for the result to come up INTJ.

[I] 33  [N]38  [T]88  [J]33

This personality type describes me fairly accurately, except I'm not a natural leader, nor an effective leader to motivate. When I've assumed this responsibility on occasion, I "get things done".

On first thought, my introvert score seemed low, but it's something I don't allow to dominate me, so maybe it's about right.

I'm probably a combination of these two types. I wish I had taken this two years ago for comparison.

----------


## Kludge

> It's your patriotic duty, $#@!s.


Two days left. I´m especially interested in the personality & sex polls.

If you fail to answer, I will ask a moderator to vote as you.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> Not really trying to be snide. It is just that this has been done over and over and over again.
> It is not accurate.
> It is not conclusive.
> 
> So why?


So we can pretend that it is accurate and conclusive just to piss you off.

----------


## amy31416

> Two days left. I´m especially interested in the personality & sex polls.
> 
> If you fail to answer, I will ask a moderator to vote as you.


Quit being an $#@!.

----------


## Kludge

> Quit being an $#@!.


No, Woman.

2010-2011 polls added.

----------


## Kludge

Graphs have been added to the OP.

Data in spreadsheet (w/ graphs removed) can be found @ https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...CLu70KMJ#gid=0

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

See guys. Black folk love liberty

----------


## amy31416

WTF, you racist! Why so easy on the terminology for the whites, Asians, Arabs & blacks?

----------


## Kludge

> WTF, you racist! Why so easy on the terminology for the whites, Asians, Arabs & blacks?


Their group labels were already short.

Need one for Pacific Islander.

----------


## ds21089

> Their group labels were already short.
> 
> Need one for Pacific Islander.


Hisp. Black White Azn Native  Pac. Isle  Arab? I wouldn't really care too much, but spic is horrible terminology considering it's a derogatory term and Injun makes me think of The Adventures of Tom Sawyer

----------


## Kludge

> Hisp. Black White Azn Native  Pac. Isle  Arab? I wouldn't really care too much, but spic is horrible terminology considering it's a derogatory term and Injun makes me think of The Adventures of Tom Sawyer


They can get over it. Darkies, crackers, dune coons, and gooks, too.

----------


## enoch150

Why does the left coast hate freedom?

----------


## Kludge

From 2006 numbers, Pacific time accounts for ~49k people, Mountain - ~19k people, Central - ~85k, Eastern - ~142k

49+19+85+142 = 295

If we were the general population, %s per time zone should be:
Eastern - ~48% (RPFs is ~50%)
Central - ~29% (RPFs is ~30%)
Mountain - ~6.5% (RPFs is ~5%)
Pacific - ~16.5% (RPFs is ~12%)
RPFs poll also includes "Other" option, so add an extra ~2% to each of the RPFs %s to get a rough idea of the amount we have. Factor in a MoE of 5-10% and it's not underrepresented too much.

----------


## Kludge

(bump for self: update this tomorrow or Tuesday)

----------

